# All Sightron Riflescopes Are On Insane Sale



## gr8fuldoug (Jan 14, 2017)

*All Sightron Riflescopes Are On Sale*

All Sightron Riflescopes are made in either Japan or the Philippines. They do not make any of their scopes in China. Take a look at these insane offers.

*SIH Rimfire 3-9x32 RF - Crosshair #31019* reduced from $169.99 to *only $129.99*
The SIH39X32RF rimfire scope is designed for the ever popular .22 rifle. Extremely light weight with a 32mm objective this is the perfect complement for the small game hunter. The fixed parallax is set at 50 yards for precise shots with its fine crosshair reticle. This model is less than 12 ounces an under 12 inches in length for even the lightest weight 22’s.

*SII TARGET 36x42 BRD - Target Dot .125 #30156* reduced from $519.99 to *only $399.99*
The SII 36x42 BRD Competition Scope puts all the required features in an affordable package. The adjustable objective has 720 degrees of fine focus adjustment and will focus from 45 feet to infinity. The 42mm objective comes with a locking ring for precise objective placement and prevents objective movement under recoil. The capped target knobs provide positive audible click adjustments in 1/8 MOA and are resettable to zero. The scope uses a fine cross hair reticle with a .125 MOA dot. A 3 inch sunshade is included with your scope.

*Entire S-TAC Series Reduced

S-TAC 3-16x42 - Duplex #26012* reduced from $479.99 & the *S-TAC 3-16x42 - MOA-3 #26013* reduced from $499.99 to *only $299.99*
The S-TAC 3-16x42 is the ideal scope for target, varmint, and hunting applications. The Duplex reticle is simple yet versatile reticle that is excellent for hunting but can be used for multiple shooting situations. A unique flip-up lever is built into the power ring for easy adjustments of cold days.

*S-TAC 4-20x50 - Duplex #26014* reduced from $509.99 & the *S-TAC 4-20x50 - MOA 2 #26015* reduced from $529.99 to *only $299.99*
The S-TAC 4-20x50 is the ideal scope for target, varmint, and hunting applications. The MOA-2 reticle is perfect for the target shooting competitions with 80 MOA of elevation adjustments for even the longest shots. A unique flip-up lever is built into the power ring for easy adjustments of cold days.

*S-TAC FFP's

 S-TAC FFP 3-16x42 Zero Stop - Mil-Hash-2 #26017* & the *S-TAC FFP 3-16x42 Zero Stop - MOA-5 #26020* reduced from $659.99 to *only $499.99*
The S-TAC 3-16x42 FFP employs an illuminated MOA-5 reticle for intermediate range applications where a smaller optic is needed. The MOA-5 reticle has an illuminated crosshair with hash marks in 2 MOA increments. The FFP model also utilizes an easy to set Zero-stop mechanism with1/4 MOA clicks for tactical applications. The scope offers 70 MOA of elevation adjustments for even the longest shots. A unique flip-up lever is built into the power ring for easy adjustments of cold days.
Tactical Turrets
Easy to set Zero Stop
Zact-7 Revecoat Multicoating for excellent light transmission
Exclusive ExacTrack Windage and Elevation adjustment system
First Focal Plane Reticle
The reticle size changes with magnification setting. Reticle values remain constant in relation to your target.

*S-TAC FFP 4-20x50 Zero Stop - Mil-Hash 4 IR #26016* & the *S-TAC FFP 4-20x50 Zero Stop - MOA-3 IR #26019* reduced from $789.99 to *only $499.99*
The 4-20x50 FFP riflescope uses the illuminated MOA-3 reticle for ranging and is ideal for competitions and long range target shooting. It is equipped with a easy to set Zero stop and an 11 position on/off illumination switch mounted within the side focus knob. The MOA-3 offers 40 MOA of windage and 80 MOA of elevation adjustments. A unique flip-up lever is built into the power ring for easy adjustments on cold days.

*SIII Long Range, SIII Long Range FFP, Competition, Field Target & Precision Series* are reduced *up to $500.00 off* - *Click Here* to see all the various options available

*SV ED Series:*
The SV 10-50x60 ED Zero Stop is designed purely for long range target shooting. The 34mm body tube with ED glass provides 70 MOA elevation and 60 MOA windage. Large oversized tactical turrets with 1/8 MOA clicks provide 10 MOA per revolution. The patented F.A.S.T focus system provides a two focus dials; the first operates like a standard quick acquisition focus knob, and the second provides a 4 to 1 gear reduction for smooth fine focus.
*SV 10-50x60 ED - Target Dot 0.1 #27008* & the *SV 10-50x60 ED Zero Stop - TD 0.1 #27012* reduced from $2,699.99 to *only $1,999.99

SVIII 5-40x56 ED IR Zero Stop - LRM Illuminated #29001* reduced from $2,899.99 to *only $2,099.99*
The SVIII 5-40x56 ED is a Zero-Stop First Focal Plane riflescope. It features ED Glass, a new internal zero-stop mechanism, and a First Focal Plane illuminated MH-6 reticle. Designed for long range target shooting and hunting, the scope provides 20 MILS of windage and 40 MILS of elevation with .1 Mil tactical knobs. The windage and elevation knobs have 10 MILS per revolution. The new 40 mm body tube is waterproof, shockproof and nitrogen charged. Minimum focus is 10 meters.
The SVIII features ED (Extra-low Dispersion) Glass provides Long Range Shooters the brightness and clarity required for accurate target acquisition. The large oversized tactical knobs are finished in black matte with high visibility markings to quickly identify your scopes settings. The Windage knob is marked for left and right so there is no second guessing when making adjustments. The new internal zero-stop mechanism provides a tactile and audible positive stop for dead-on zero settings. 

*Check out our new Just Arrived Section, New Daily Flash Sale as well as our Latest Flyer *

We appreciate all the orders and support. Please stay well and safe.

*If there is anything you're looking for please give us a call at 516-217-1000. It is always our pleasure to speak with you.* Always give a call to discuss options and what would be best for your needs

Have a great day & please follow us on Instagram at gr8fuldoug_  *If you would like to be featured on our Instagram and Facebook account, please tag us in your photos and videos (@gr8fuldoug_) --*

Thank you for your continued support.
If there is anything else that we can assist you with please let us know.

Camera Land
720 Old Bethpage Road
Old Bethpage, NY 11804
516-217-1000
Please visit our web site @ www.cameralandny.com


----------

